# Tier 1 Visa Entrepreneur - Question(s)



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

Quick questions regarding Tier 1 visa for Ent:

We run a luxury men's clothing website here in the US and are looking to further our customer base in Europe - currently 15% of business is already in Europe. 

1. I've looked at the point system detailed here:

UK Border Agency | Can you apply?

Regarding the Maintenance requirement (for 10 points), it states:

"£2,800 in personal savings if you are applying from outside the UK"

I plan on bring my family (wife and 3 children). Does this mean I will need £2,800 x 5?

2. I was put in touch with an organization/business which would handle our visa applications for us. Just found out they charge $10,000 for their services(?!?) plus the cost of applications, etc, totaling around $18,000 for the whole family. How hard is it to apply on our own and am I missing out on something?!? After seeing the fee schedule I had sticker shock and now plan to do this on our own, but want to make sure we get it right the first time!

I have other questions unrelated to visa that I'll post separately... regarding setting up business, legal issues, carrier services for shipping orders to customers throughout the world from the UK, importing from Italy, US and China to the UK, etc...


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

Also:

3. Do I make 5 separate visa applications for each family member? And is it best to apply as Entrepreneur or Entrepreneur Team (or something like that - I forget what it's called) since my wife and I work together?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Regarding the Maintenance requirement (for 10 points), it states:
> 
> "£2,800 in personal savings if you are applying from outside the UK"
> 
> I plan on bring my family (wife and 3 children). Does this mean I will need £2,800 x 5?


See page 30 of the attached dependent application:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/pbsdependantapplication1.pdf

You have to have £1600/dependent.



> 3. Do I make 5 separate visa applications for each family member?


Yes.

See attached:

UK Border Agency | Applications by dependants


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you know that you have to also invest £200k cash directly in a business and create 2 full time jobs for people with "settled status" in the UK? I honestly think it is a very inflexible and unreasonable visa to have - if you just want to base yourself in Europe you can go to any country like Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark - they have much much easier requirements for Business investors - and are more co-operative than UK, plus you get free Schengen access more easily than UK - especially if you travel for business you will realize what a pain it is getting in and out of UK nowadays with all their ridiculous rules to control people....this is why I decided against investing there because then I would feel totally "stuck" in UK - plus the red tape to set up a business in UK Is now probably worse than elsewhere in Europe...they have too many regulations making it very tough for a business to survive especially in this current economic environment and look up the failure rate of businesses in UK - 80% of new businesses in UK fail within the 1st year...it's probably the highest failure rate of a business in Europe. Try Belgium - they are much more easier with visas and business set ups plus you can get citizenship in 3 years....and most EU countries have no £200k investment requirements - all they need is a business plan and they are ready to give you visas....even Switzerland will give it especially if you have a running business already.

To answer you other questions - you need to make one application only for your wife and kids, but different requirements for each dependent. Under this visa you cannot travel more than 6 months a year out of UK - if at any point you have an emergency and need to return to the US for a longer period they will hassle you a lot, and won't give you permanent status, you fall short of their strict requirements and they will ruin everything for you, this is my personal experience with UK immigration - setting up and doing business with UK is hell for a non-EU status person, and believe me they don't care if you are from the US - read the stories of how many Americans they have detained and turned away from entering UK just under stupid suspicions...no other country in Europe does this.

Lastly - one little mistake on your visa application and they will reject you - and all that money you spent almost $20k will go down the drain... they dont even give a second chance or ask for further documentation if there is a slight issue - they simply reject and want you to spend the fees again and apply again - this is how disgusting UK has become.


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

UKvisitor said:


> Do you know that you have to also invest £200k cash directly in a business and create 2 full time jobs for people with "settled status" in the UK? I honestly think it is a very inflexible and unreasonable visa to have - if you just want to base yourself in Europe you can go to any country like Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark - they have much much easier requirements for Business investors - and are more co-operative than UK, plus you get free Schengen access more easily than UK - especially if you travel for business you will realize what a pain it is getting in and out of UK nowadays with all their ridiculous rules to control people....this is why I decided against investing there because then I would feel totally "stuck" in UK - plus the red tape to set up a business in UK Is now probably worse than elsewhere in Europe...they have too many regulations making it very tough for a business to survive especially in this current economic environment and look up the failure rate of businesses in UK - 80% of new businesses in UK fail within the 1st year...it's probably the highest failure rate of a business in Europe. Try Belgium - they are much more easier with visas and business set ups plus you can get citizenship in 3 years....and most EU countries have no £200k investment requirements - all they need is a business plan and they are ready to give you visas....even Switzerland will give it especially if you have a running business already.
> 
> To answer you other questions - you need to make one application only for your wife and kids, but different requirements for each dependent. Under this visa you cannot travel more than 6 months a year out of UK - if at any point you have an emergency and need to return to the US for a longer period they will hassle you a lot, and won't give you permanent status, you fall short of their strict requirements and they will ruin everything for you, this is my personal experience with UK immigration - setting up and doing business with UK is hell for a non-EU status person, and believe me they don't care if you are from the US - read the stories of how many Americans they have detained and turned away from entering UK just under stupid suspicions...no other country in Europe does this.
> 
> Lastly - one little mistake on your visa application and they will reject you - and all that money you spent almost $20k will go down the drain... they dont even give a second chance or ask for further documentation if there is a slight issue - they simply reject and want you to spend the fees again and apply again - this is how disgusting UK has become.


Yes we are aware of the 200k GBP. That is less of an issue for us. I have not heard that if the application is rejected on one mistake and you must re-apply and pay for new applications fees - can anyone else validate this claim?

To my understanding, 2 employees (UK residents) must be hired, but not until after 2 years when application for renewal is considered . This is a more recently changed rule - it used to be within the first 6 months of establishing the business. 

You are not the first person to suggest looking to Belgium, but because of the language and my 3 school aged children we are convinced that the UK is the best place for our family.


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

Regarding funds required for applying for the Tier 1 Entr. Visa, does the 90 day rule (showing the funds in an account for 90 days prior to application) apply to the "£2,800 in personal savings if you are applying from outside the UK", OR to the 200,000 GBP OR Both?

I have other questions too, but one at a time - this is so complicated!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Regarding funds required for applying for the Tier 1 Entr. Visa, does the 90 day rule (showing the funds in an account for 90 days prior to application) apply to the "£2,800 in personal savings if you are applying from outside the UK", OR to the 200,000 GBP OR Both?


Have you read the policy guidelines? Regarding the maintenance funds it's clearly stated on page 38, paragraph 166 that maintenance for the applicant and dependents must indeed be in you account for 90 days. If you read through the rest, you'll probably find the answers to the rest of your questions.

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/tier1entrepreneurguidance1.pdf


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Have you read the policy guidelines? Regarding the maintenance funds it's clearly stated on page 38, paragraph 166 that maintenance for the applicant and dependents must indeed be in you account for 90 days. If you read through the rest, you'll probably find the answers to the rest of your questions.
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/pbs/tier1entrepreneurguidance1.pdf



Thanks - I was pretty sure of that as I did read that - I was more asking about the 200,000 pounds. Couldn't find anything regarding amount of time we need to hold the 200,000 pounds... 90 days also? Anybody know authoritatively?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nj2uk said:


> Thanks - I was pretty sure of that as I did read that - I was more asking about the 200,000 pounds. Couldn't find anything regarding amount of time we need to hold the 200,000 pounds... 90 days also? Anybody know authoritatively?


Not with any authority, but £200k must be immediately available to invest in UK (i.e. on cash deposit etc), not tied in real estate or long-term investment. So at the point of applying for your Tier 1, the money must be in your account. It doesn't have to be there for 90 days. You need to supply a letter from each institution holding your funds confirming various facts, as listed in UK Border Agency | Evidence of access to investment funds


----------



## vindruk (Mar 11, 2012)

UKvisitor said:


> Do you know that you have to also invest k cash directly in a business and create 2 full time jobs for people with "settled status" in the UK? I honestly think it is a very inflexible and unreasonable visa to have - if you just want to base yourself in Europe you can go to any country like Belgium, Netherlands, Denmark - they have much much easier requirements for Business investors - and are more co-operative than UK, plus you get free Schengen access more easily than UK - especially if you travel for business you will realize what a pain it is getting in and out of UK nowadays with all their ridiculous rules to control people....this is why I decided against investing there because then I would feel totally "stuck" in UK - plus the red tape to set up a business in UK Is now probably worse than elsewhere in Europe...they have too many regulations making it very tough for a business to survive especially in this current economic environment and look up the failure rate of businesses in UK - 80% of new businesses in UK fail within the 1st year...it's probably the highest failure rate of a business in Europe. Try Belgium - they are much more easier with visas and business set ups plus you can get citizenship in 3 years....and most EU countries have no k investment requirements - all they need is a business plan and they are ready to give you visas....even Switzerland will give it especially if you have a running business already.
> 
> To answer you other questions - you need to make one application only for your wife and kids, but different requirements for each dependent. Under this visa you cannot travel more than 6 months a year out of UK - if at any point you have an emergency and need to return to the US for a longer period they will hassle you a lot, and won't give you permanent status, you fall short of their strict requirements and they will ruin everything for you, this is my personal experience with UK immigration - setting up and doing business with UK is hell for a non-EU status person, and believe me they don't care if you are from the US - read the stories of how many Americans they have detained and turned away from entering UK just under stupid suspicions...no other country in Europe does this.
> 
> Lastly - one little mistake on your visa application and they will reject you - and all that money you spent almost k will go down the drain... they dont even give a second chance or ask for further documentation if there is a slight issue - they simply reject and want you to spend the fees again and apply again - this is how disgusting UK has become.


frankly, i`ve doubts regarding Belgian citizenship in 3yrs...
any prooflinks?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

vindruk said:


> frankly, i`ve doubts regarding Belgian citizenship in 3yrs...
> any prooflinks?


UKvisitor is de-registered from the site and is no longer following the thread.


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

Just wanted to update and say that we have arrived and are living in the UK! The application process is stressful, but it does seem that when applying for Tier 1 they actually were very helpful and accommodating/forgiving when things were incorrect/incomplete. I wonder if they treat Tier 1 applicants differently than those applying for other types of visas because we're coming in with money and intent to create jobs? Regardless it's all worked out and we're loving it here in London!


----------



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

nj2uk said:


> Just wanted to update and say that we have arrived and are living in the UK! The application process is stressful, but it does seem that when applying for Tier 1 they actually were very helpful and accommodating/forgiving when things were incorrect/incomplete. I wonder if they treat Tier 1 applicants differently than those applying for other types of visas because we're coming in with money and intent to create jobs? Regardless it's all worked out and we're loving it here in London!


Good for you, congrats on your move to the UK! Wishing you every success in your business. I am about to launch a similar business but for women and children, selling not in the UK but in the Scandinavian countries. I have Swedish and American citizenship and already have a business running in Sweden, but will diversify soon.

We should connect when I move to London (hopefully by end of Oct) I will be in London Sept 16th to 25th to look for housing.


----------



## nj2uk (Nov 17, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Good for you, congrats on your move to the UK! Wishing you every success in your business. I am about to launch a similar business but for women and children, selling not in the UK but in the Scandinavian countries. I have Swedish and American citizenship and already have a business running in Sweden, but will diversify soon.
> 
> We should connect when I move to London (hopefully by end of Oct) I will be in London Sept 16th to 25th to look for housing.


Sounds great - drop me a PM when you get a chance... We have many customers in Sweden!


----------

